# Do It Again 8-3-13



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

After being run completely out of the gulf last Saturday by Lightning and rain, I spent the whole week hoping this weekend would be better. Things looked good out of the pass so we ran South. Around 40 miles out we noticed the clouds gathering and the rain falling back to the west. We kept south and got around that one. Started out at 600' and picked away at a few grouper and tiles. At our second stop, We found some more rain. It only lasted about 20 min and it was gone. Water laid down and the rest of the day was nice. Picked away at a few more grouper and moved on to some Barrelfish. Stopped on the way back in for jacks and only found two. Kinda surprising, I thought they would be thicker but weren't many around.

Big fish was a 46lb snowy. Made my day to see it. The bigger grouper always amaze me and leave me wondering what else is hiding down there. 

Can't wait to go again.




































I'm saying a snowy. I count 11 dorsal spines. Anyone say different??

I hope not. I'm proud of this one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome haul.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome catch! That's a man-sized Snowy there and yes, it is a Snowy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome joey!!!! nice gruppa!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great haul Joey, 

Good grief that's a monsta snowy!

Jimmy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank Y'all.

*Man I love fishing!!*


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Joey,

Saw you out there yesterday, you were a little northeast of us for a good while. We were in my buddy's 29 proline with a black hull. Pretty sure that was you, remember a catamaran running by us at some point. As for my post we didnt catch the first snowy but had plenty of barrels, longtails, and yellowedge. Congrats on one hell of a snowy. 

isaac


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishsticker said:


> Joey,
> 
> Saw you out there yesterday, you were a little northeast of us for a good while. We were in my buddy's 29 proline with a black hull. Pretty sure that was you, remember a catamaran running by us at some point. As for my post we didnt catch the first snowy but had plenty of barrels, longtails, and yellowedge. Congrats on one hell of a snowy.
> 
> isaac


It was probably us. At one point I think we had 4 boats within a couple miles of us. I'm glad to hear y'all done good also.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, you guys did good. That is one stud Snowy. Good job.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice haul Joey!
:notworthy:


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Always great to see your catch and read your reports. It sucks when you can't go out cuz the weather is bad but it really sucks when you do go out and get nada. Great to see that your success continues Joey, and I'm thinking it is how you keep your fishing logs that helps your success!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I think I'm just getting lucky. Maybe I need to try the gambling boats one weekend??


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Joey

Fantastic fish. Thanks for.posting. Luck is where preparation meets opportunity!
Mark


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang what a grouper. You have the deep dropping dialed in, nice work!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Bob I think I'm just getting lucky. Maybe I need to try the gambling boats one weekend??


I'm guessing that you'd catch fish there too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Stud grouper there Joey. Congrats!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I was really excited about that fish. I think I was more excited than the guy that was on the reel.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Helluva box of fish, congrats!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That fish doesn't look big on that table but it is a freaking beast ! Nice job..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcasey said:


> That fish doesn't look big on that table but it is a freaking beast ! Nice job..



Thanks. Here's some pics of me holding it and I'm 195lbs.
That's a size 10 foot at his tail.

























I'm still buzzing from it.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

DAMN!! What a snowy! Congrats, for sure.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Friggin sea monster!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Men. I believe the state record is only 51 or 52lbs. We were pretty close with 46lbs. Don't know if it would have counted being on an electric reel anyways.


----------



## b67618 (Aug 6, 2013)

Joey my name is Tim kinda new to this whole fourms site. If you wouldnt mind sending me a number where i could contact you it would be much appreicated. I am also form bay minette just getting in the off shore fishing and just wanting to talk about that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

b67618 said:


> Joey my name is Tim kinda new to this whole fourms site. If you wouldnt mind sending me a number where i could contact you it would be much appreicated. I am also form bay minette just getting in the off shore fishing and just wanting to talk about that.


 
251-269-1221 Joey


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

real nice fish Joey, I bet you were pumped when it came up....thanks for sharing
I'll be in Alabama(Orange beach) the month of October, if you ever need an extra person to fill in


----------

